# Where to go meet people?



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 8, 2017)

My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jul 8, 2017)

Go to the seniors programs.  I'm pretty sure they have more than a meal and bingo.
Join  the American Legion or the VFW.
What do you mean by 'vet posts are closing'?


----------



## Manatee (Jul 11, 2017)

Veterans organizations exclude those who were in between wars.  I was in from 57 to 59 and I describe myself as a military veteran, not a war veteran.  There is a difference.


----------



## dearimee (Jul 17, 2017)

I, too, have tried to find some social outlet, but since I'm pretty slow and lack a fun and positive personality it's hard to find places for uncool folks  I love good conversation, not small talk. A place to go hang out a couple hours would be great. What are people thinking? Maybe we need to post signs inviting neighbors of a certain age to come to our house to just hang out! Don't know if I'd have the courage to do that but it's a wonderful idea if I do say so.  . Where are you, Manate? Come on over!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 17, 2017)

dearimee said:


> I, too, have tried to find some social outlet, but since I'm pretty slow and lack a fun and positive personality it's hard to find places for uncool folks  I love good conversation, not small talk. A place to go hang out a couple hours would be great. What are people thinking? Maybe we need to post signs inviting neighbors of a certain age to come to our house to just hang out! Don't know if I'd have the courage to do that but it's a wonderful idea if I do say so.  . Where are you, Manate? Come on over! 


Try your local library and check their events calendar.  Ours has monthly day trips, different classes, a coloring group and a film showing each week for adults. A lot of seniors take part.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2017)

We live in a 55+ "geezer ghetto" where there are clubs, groups and activities that you can participate in with your contemporaries.  When we lived out west we were in a larger retirement community with even more things to do.  There was a computer club, a sewing club, plus a number of other craft clubs.  I was a member of the Sheriff's Posse, a group that patrolled the community in conjunction with the Sheriff's Office.  We belonged to the RV club and enjoyed many trips with friends.  Usually the people who bad-mouth 55+ communities have never lived in one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2017)

Even if you're not crazy about bingo, maybe you'd meet someone at the center who shares other interests you have. Plus nothing says friendly like breaking bread together. Couldn't hurt to try, could it? The thing is to be open to new experiences and meeting new people


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 6, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Veterans organizations exclude those who were in between wars.  I was in from 57 to 59 and I describe myself as a military veteran, not a war veteran.  There is a difference.


I knew you had to be a wartime vet to join VFW, but I did not know that also applies to the American Legion.  I thought that was the main difference between them.  But those aren't the only veterans organizations, just the two biggest.  Patriot Guard Riders, as an example, take anyone, even non-vets and non-riders.


----------



## ronk (Dec 23, 2018)

I've lived in Senior Citizens apartment buildings for over a decade. It's the best thing for me. I've lived in the current building for 4 years. It's the best place I've ever lived. There are people all around me, and plenty of places to hang out. We have activities, even free holiday meals sometimes. We have a huge lobby on every floor. I can sit on an easy chair and read a book, or take my notebook computer and sit at a table. I mostly just sit in my apartment. But I do go out sometimes and socialize.


----------



## Victor (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry for your predicament.
There are no easy answers, probably.
I know what you mean with meetup groups.
Some of those people are very odd, eccentric
and the groups usually don't last and with low attendance.


----------



## Pete (Jan 1, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> So I don't know where to go to meet people.


You are not alone my friend, I too am in my 70's and a veteran and missing those special people who surrounded me for years.
I had to leave my wilderness home and be near medical help (or so my son tells me) and it is driving me nuts. Though living
off-grid I was never lacking in things that had to be done, now not so much.

But the one thing I truly miss is the hours spent with the few neighbors
who never judged a book by its cover
like people here in civilization do.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 1, 2019)

Hope you find what works for you Fuzzy.


----------



## needshave (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm not a veteran, but I certainly understand the situation. Have you ever that about talking with other vets, you certainly have a common thread of which to speak.  See if this web site might be of value to you....

https://www.vetsprevail.org/chat

Im not sure the link above will take you directly to the web site, it doesn't appear to at this point. If it doesn't just highlight and past to your web browser. It should take to directly there.

Best wishes and thank you for your service.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2019)

I have heard that newer supermarkets with the tables and chairs have become a meeting place for seniors early morning coffee chat.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 1, 2019)

fuzzybuddy -

I see that the original post above was made a year and a half ago.  How are things going now, my friend?


----------



## Victor (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, you could start your own group from Meetup or another site
and meet in your home or very nearby if that is possible.
Just don't expect too much from your efforts...low unreliable attendance.
I know many singles that did that.


----------



## J-Kat (Jan 22, 2019)

You know I was just thinking yesterday how boring my days are.  I live alone, never married, no family in the area.  Less contact with friends after we all retired.  Sometimes I don't leave the house for days at a time.  One idea I thought about that would bring a little structure to my day was to join a gym.  My health insurance offers free membership at several local gyms and they have exercise classes for older folks called Silver Sneakers.  Might be a way to meet people of a similar age and, perhaps, get involved in a group afterwards for coffee, smoothies, lunch, etc.


----------



## needshave (Jan 22, 2019)

j-kat,

Silver Sneakers is a great program, i use it daily and I have met a lot of people my age and younger. But if I may, I would suggest you see if there is a senior center close by that offers and promotes senior unity and socialization. I volunteer there and take a lot of classes as well. Its a great program and many people depend on it to provide the things you are looking for.

Regards...


----------



## bearcat (Mar 19, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.



Sounds as if you have some time on your hands.  Why not start your OWN groups?  
You don't get what you dont' ask for.
Hate bingo?  Ask them to do a different activity.  Poker?  What do you enjoy.
You say Meetup groups are 'strange'.  So, start your own Meetup group.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 19, 2020)

dearimee said:


> I, too, have tried to find some social outlet, but since I'm pretty slow and lack a fun and positive personality it's hard to find places for uncool folks  I love good conversation, not small talk. A place to go hang out a couple hours would be great. What are people thinking? Maybe we need to post signs inviting neighbors of a certain age to come to our house to just hang out! Don't know if I'd have the courage to do that but it's a wonderful idea if I do say so.  . Where are you, Manate? Come on over!


i'm with you on the small talk.  Boring.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 19, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.



My wife and I go Sunday nights to a community bridge center.  We each pay $4 for a group lesson and then two hours of duplicate play.  The people are nice, mostly older than we are (we're late 60s) with many disabled folks. The director always jokes, "if you don't want to use your brain, go play bingo."

Worth a try?


----------



## Duster (Mar 19, 2020)

Sunday morning grocery shopping in supermarkets is mainly singles. It is easy to strike up a conversation with someone about food or where to find something.  Even if you don't meet someone, you can get some shopping done.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 15, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 15, 2020)

I have given up to the point of now looking carefully at the internet.

.church bars bingo vfw, drunks - eagles club drunks -american legion drunks...alcoholics anonymous drunks...casinos senior centers community centers no so much drunks, but worse, political extremists. ..the drunks will be sober tomorrow the morons will still be morons hahhah--library, homeless people ..homeless is ok it is what goes with that is scary and semi-dangerous drugs mental illness filth fleas and worse..--so all in all- I am pretty darn good company -

I always remark to myself in traffic about the morons driving the junk cars ...freshly damaged ..I say "hey lets go get a beer" and sort of entertain myself at their expense..real good chance that is why their car is freshly smashed in, .so I am pretty good company considering the alternatives.

maybe we dont realize how well off we have it. 

happy isolation cant catch stds that way


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 15, 2020)

I imagine, like most peeps, my social life came to a screeching halt over 4 weeks ago. I live "in the boonies" about 5 miles from the nearest town (one traffic light). I used to go to the diner there every day, mostly to socialize, but for lunch also. The owner, who I know (everybody knows everybody around here) has been hanging on by a thread for years. He owns a lot of apartments and builds houses, so he doesn't depend on the diner for income. He should sell it but hasn't yet.

So after the CV crisis is over we have no idea if he'll open it again. If he doesn't, we really don't have any place to go that is big enough. There is no "senior center" or anything like that around here, and this is something we discussed a few years ago -- anticipating a future problem. So here we are: I have plenty of friends but won't have any place close by to have lunch with them when things get back to normal.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 15, 2020)

Fuzzybuddy:  I know what you're going through. It's the same with me.  Unfortunatly, There is NOTHING near me to meet people.  My two kids live thousands of miles away, and I really don't like the "friends" I've made! A few fat,old women! (They just gossip and complain)  During the pandemic, wish I had an extraordinary man around my age to communicate with online.(privately)  I'm COMPLETELY ALONE!  Haven't even heard a man's voice for months! 
 Guess I'll just tough it out!  If you hear of a good site, let me know!  (Don't trust those sites)  Guess I DO NEED some interaction!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 15, 2020)

No where really, church on occasion, library, but vision problems halted that.
Watch traffic, 8-9 cars a day; being a hermit, I did not think this
enforced isolation would bother me-it does.
Main activity is watching my beard grow, don't groom it-Why
bother, I'm not going anywhere.
Cold keeps me inside, supposed to be warm tomorrow, yea.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 15, 2020)

*An older thread, but for others who are in same boat (after all this is over) I would suggest library, or church.  There are several churches in my area that have a higher senior population.  
To be honest, I had gotten away from regular church or senior center attendance. But this isolation has caused me to rethink my priorities. When this is done, I am going to work on my social skills again.*


----------



## Wren (Apr 15, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I imagine, like most peeps, my social life came to a screeching halt over 4 weeks ago. I live "in the boonies" about 5 miles from the nearest town (one traffic light). I used to go to the diner there every day, mostly to socialize, but for lunch also. The owner, who I know (everybody knows everybody around here) has been hanging on by a thread for years. He owns a lot of apartments and builds houses, so he doesn't depend on the diner for income. He should sell it but hasn't yet.
> 
> So after the CV crisis is over we have no idea if he'll open it again. If he doesn't, we really don't have any place to go that is big enough. There is no "senior center" or anything like that around here, and this is something we discussed a few years ago -- anticipating a future problem. So here we are: I have plenty of friends but won't have any place close by to have lunch with them when things get back to normal.


Would it be possible to take turns meeting up for lunch at each other’s homes Old Dummy ?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fuzzybuddy:  I know what you're going through. It's the same with me.  Unfortunatly, There is NOTHING near me to meet people.  My two kids live thousands of miles away, and I really don't like the "friends" I've made! A few fat,old women! (They just gossip and complain)  During the pandemic, wish I had an extraordinary man around my age to communicate with online.(privately)  I'm COMPLETELY ALONE!  Haven't even heard a man's voice for months!
> Guess I'll just tough it out!  If you hear of a good site, let me know!  (Don't trust those sites)  Guess I DO NEED some interaction!


Have you tried Meet-Up sites (if they still exist) or on-line dating?  Or, maybe it really is time for you to move to a more populated location (after the pandemic).


----------



## jerry old (Apr 16, 2020)

Empty: "...move to a more popu
lated area."
But. but, but, but, you can't walk out on your back porch and
let off a few rounds in the city.  You can't take a leak on your
property, you can't walk around outside in your underwear,
you can't have a cuss fit, foam at the mouth,...

You mean go to the city where you have to act civilized? 
Yes, you have stores and movies, activities, put there are bunches of people there.
People, as a whole, are a pain.
Nay, just set out here in the rural and whim about being lonely.
,


----------



## Gaer (Apr 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Empty: "...move to a more popu
> lated area."
> But. but, but, but, you can't walk out on your back porch and
> let off a few rounds in the city.  You can't take a leak on your
> ...


Well Jerry, I don't take a whiz off the porch!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 17, 2020)

I lived outside of DC from the age of 9 until the age of 56 (I moved in 2010.)  I used to do some amount of stuff with the museums and galleries.  I've been fossil hunting with the Smithsonian, stuff like that.

I moved to a very rural area about a half hour away from Charlottesville and 45 miles away from Richmond (I'm on a large plot of land that's fairly isolated.)

I found a great Meetup group in Charlottesville when I first arrived.  It was very loose...the groups was large and very fluid.  Different people showed up at different events.  Someone would post an event (movie, dinner, play, bowling, whatever) and if you could make it, you just showed up.  If it required reservations, you signed up so they could anticipate the headcount.

I loved it.  No one cared who did or did not attend any given event, and no one kept track of who showed up or who didn't.  It was very casual.  That changed when a new organizer took over and demanded rigid participation with tons of rules, including attending a minimum number of events each year.  Due to the drive, I never attended that many events in the first place, so I dropped out.

I've yet to replace it.  I still go on MeetUp every once in a while and scan it.  Most of the groups seem like they are smallish and have more of a commitment to regular attendance.  I just live too far a drive to want something that requires a routine presence.  And I'm not interested in dating, so avoid those groups and events where it seems that such pressure might be brought to bear.  

I worked for a non-profit for 7 years that kept me busy.  I did field work and was Treasurer & general business guy.  I really liked it.  Then it went under (lack of money & volunteers.)  I've not found a suitable replacement.  My weekly church attendance and the occasional events there are my only routine activities.

It's funny, I recently went to an event on a college campus 50 miles away, and was talking to retired guy who lived in the neighborhood there.  He was telling me of all the free events he attended on campus within walking distance of home.  I was thinking how nice it would be to have such easy access to those things like I had in DC, and was wondering if my move to the country was what I really wanted.  Then I drove away and got into traffic!  I then remembered that there are always compromises, and I'm better off living where I do and making the drive to events than I would be constantly living in chaos.

Maybe when COVID passes I'll start perusing MeetUp again.  Or maybe break out that community college schedule of classes I keep meaning to sign up for.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 17, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Empty: "...move to a more popu
> lated area."
> But. but, but, but, you can't walk out on your back porch and
> let off a few rounds in the city.  You can't take a leak on your
> ...


Jerry:

Here are pics taken through my patio door.  Whenever I think of moving, I just look outside.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fuzzybuddy:  I know what you're going through. It's the same with me.  Unfortunatly, There is NOTHING near me to meet people.  My two kids live thousands of miles away, and I really don't like the "friends" I've made! A few fat,old women! (They just gossip and complain)  During the pandemic, wish I had an extraordinary man around my age to communicate with online.(privately)  I'm COMPLETELY ALONE!  Haven't even heard a man's voice for months!
> Guess I'll just tough it out!  If you hear of a good site, let me know!  (Don't trust those sites)  Guess I DO NEED some interaction!


Gee, if you lived closer you could come over here, have a nice cool glass of wine and we'd sit out on the back deck and I'd invite you  to listen to the soothing voice of my darlin' husband!  He's the big strong silent type, but just dump some wine in him and he turns into a Clint Eastwood "chatty cathy"...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 18, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Jerry:
> 
> Here are pics taken through my patio door.  Whenever I think of moving, I just look outside.
> 
> ...


Nature is the great healer!


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 18, 2020)

There's meet-up groups in DTLA I was looking at before the lockdown but I haven't signed up since all activities have been on hold till further notice.

I signed up for dance class and yoga at the senior center. I can't wait till activities are resumed. I have two left feet, I want to find out if I'm still teachable...hehe I'd be so proud of myself if I can learn to dance salsa!

To those like me looking for a friend, go out there, smile and make a friend.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 18, 2020)

Post 35
Liberty's deer outside in back yard...
your not going to see that in the city, no they don't converse
; I  don't know if I would prefer the deer or people?
Neat picture, so natural...do you put out corn or other food to get deer in yard?


----------



## Liberty (Apr 18, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Post 35
> Liberty's deer outside in back yard...
> your not going to see that in the city, no they don't converse
> ; I  don't know if I would prefer the deer or people?
> Neat picture, so natural...do you put out corn or other food to get deer in yard?


Well those weren't our deer, but we do have deer...saw 5 does this morning, 4 of which looked like they were going to deliver next month.  We do not feed them - they've got plenty to eat around all year. My mom used to call them "rats with horns", because they ate her flowers...lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I imagine, like most peeps, my social life came to a screeching halt over 4 weeks ago. I live "in the boonies" about 5 miles from the nearest town (one traffic light). I used to go to the diner there every day, mostly to socialize, but for lunch also. The owner, who I know (everybody knows everybody around here) has been hanging on by a thread for years. He owns a lot of apartments and builds houses, so he doesn't depend on the diner for income. He should sell it but hasn't yet.
> 
> So after the CV crisis is over we have no idea if he'll open it again. If he doesn't, we really don't have any place to go that is big enough. There is no "senior center" or anything like that around here, and this is something we discussed a few years ago -- anticipating a future problem. So here we are: I have plenty of friends but won't have any place close by to have lunch with them when things get back to normal.


Make an offer on the diner, hire a cook and you're in business.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 18, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Post 35
> Liberty's deer outside in back yard...
> your not going to see that in the city, no they don't converse
> ; I  don't know if I would prefer the deer or people?
> Neat picture, so natural...do you put out corn or other food to get deer in yard?


Hey, Jerry.

I don't put out food, I just live in a very wooded section of a very rural county.  My place had been vacant for years before I bought it.  I used to have lots of fox when I first moved in, but they're not as visible now.  And that mature buck is an anomaly...I see lots of doe and young spike bucks.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 18, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Well those weren't our deer, but we do have deer...saw 5 does this morning, 4 of which looked like they were going to deliver next month.  We do not feed them - they've got plenty to eat around all year. My mom used to call them "rats with horns", because they ate her flowers...lol.


Your mother was right.

I plowed up a 2,400 sq ft area that had obviously been a garden years ago and put in a couple of dozen plants (tomatoes & green peppers) just to get me started.  Less than one week later, they had all been eaten.  None of then had borne fruit, the critters just ate the young plants.

So I put up a 6' tall electric fence around it.  The next day I looked out and there's a deer standing in the middle of the garden, inside the fence.  It looked like I was operating a deer ranch.  I later saw him jump it in a single bound.

I gave up the garden but left the fence standing.  It's now a weed prison.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Well Jerry, I don't take a whiz off the porch!


I don’t have a porch


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Make an offer on the diner, hire a cook and you're in business.



Haha, sounds easy. Just sit back and count the money. 

There is enough population to support one good diner, and it did do a good business 20 years ago when somebody else owned it. After the current mess is over, we can only hope that somebody (who knows what they're doing) buys it. Assuming, of course, that it goes up for sale.

As for me: I'm already self-employed, been doing the same thing for 52 years, and zero interest in anything else. Not to mention I'm semi-retired.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 18, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Your mother was right.
> 
> I plowed up a 2,400 sq ft area that had obviously been a garden years ago and put in a couple of dozen plants (tomatoes & green peppers) just to get me started.  Less than one week later, they had all been eaten.  None of then had borne fruit, the critters just ate the young plants.
> 
> ...


That is so true, Sticks... you can grow 'em in pots and move them around...last spring I put a couple green bell pepper plants in a pot and a month or so later saw the deer had eaten the leaves down to the nubs, left the ripening peppers though.  Still have that pot and I kept it inside all winter, enjoying red bell peppers - put it out on the back deck a month ago and there are tons of buds and green peppers in various stages of growth on it now.  Maybe I should let the deer munch the leaves more often:


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.





boliverchadsworth said:


> I don't either know where to go to meet people. I have found out a very important thing though. Watch out for those outfits that will pair you up with somebody, for a fee. Those fees roll in with great frequency. You can spend a small fortune before you realize it.


----------



## jalou65 (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Jerry:
> 
> Here are pics taken through my patio door.  Whenever I think of moving, I just look outside.
> 
> ...


I would love to look out my back door at such beauty!


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)

jalou65 said:


> I would love to look out my back door at such beauty!


@jalou65 
Welcome! I hope you make lots of acquaintances here on our friendly forum. I'm in Toronto, Canada. Where are you from?


----------



## jalou65 (May 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @jalou65
> Welcome! I hope you make lots of acquaintances here on our friendly forum. I'm in Toronto, Canada. Where are you from?
> 
> View attachment 103320


I'm in Maumee, Ohio.  Thank you.


----------



## sehr alt (May 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @jalou65
> Welcome! I hope you make lots of acquaintances here on our friendly forum. I'm in Toronto, Canada. Where are you from?
> 
> View attachment 103320


 I, "sehr alt" live in Las Vegas. Not a bad place, but hot in the summer.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)




----------



## El Wapo (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fuzzybuddy:  I know what you're going through. It's the same with me.  Unfortunatly, There is NOTHING near me to meet people.  My two kids live thousands of miles away, and I really don't like the "friends" I've made! A few fat,old women! (They just gossip and complain)  During the pandemic, wish I had an extraordinary man around my age to communicate with online.(privately)  I'm COMPLETELY ALONE!  Haven't even heard a man's voice for months!
> Guess I'll just tough it out!  If you hear of a good site, let me know!  (Don't trust those sites)  Guess I DO NEED some interaction!


My name is James. I ubsed to live in a little town called Central just outside of Silver City New Mexico


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2020)

Welcome James! I'm in Toronto.


----------



## Liberty (May 7, 2020)




----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fuzzybuddy:  I know what you're going through. It's the same with me.  Unfortunatly, There is NOTHING near me to meet people.  My two kids live thousands of miles away, and I really don't like the "friends" I've made! A few fat,old women! (They just gossip and complain)  During the pandemic, wish I had an extraordinary man around my age to communicate with online.(privately)  I'm COMPLETELY ALONE!  Haven't even heard a man's voice for months!
> Guess I'll just tough it out!  If you hear of a good site, let me know!  (Don't trust those sites)  Guess I DO NEED some interaction!


I  will visit with on skype I dont necessarluly care what you look like--pretty, ugly, etc?- I do care that your not a kid giraffe sinister chain saw killer etc....ole fat guy in kansas...and bald...otherwise instact...


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

Liberty said:


> View attachment 103404


Just now, I'm quite ugly. I'm going thru dental surgery, and the last phase of that comes up in about 3 weeks. I hope I'll be at least ok looking then.


----------



## El Wapo (May 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 103403
> Welcome James! I'm in Toronto.


Thank you!


----------



## Tabby Ann (May 27, 2020)

There's an attractive Christian church near me and I've visited there twice and they are friendly but not extreme or pushy. I'm thinking about attending one of the Bible Classes in order to meet people more completely and perhaps make a close friend. I've been fairly happy alone but at this age it's good to have someone who checks on your periodically and might be willing to help in an emergency.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 27, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> There's an attractive Christian church near me and I've visited there twice and they are friendly but not extreme or pushy. I'm thinking about attending one of the Bible Classes in order to meet people more completely and perhaps make a close friend. I've been fairly happy alone but at this age it's good to have someone who checks on your periodically and might be willing to help in an emergency.


I found such a group when I moved to the middle of Virginia 10 years ago.  Here in the country, some small poor churches share a pastor, so I'm part of a 3 church congregation who has the same pastor and who helps each other out.

I, too, live alone.  A few of us stay in touch during the week.


----------



## Butterfly (May 28, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> I, "sehr alt" live in Las Vegas. Not a bad place, but hot in the summer.



I'm in NM, and it's pretty hot here, too; but I got off a plane in Las Vegas once in the summer and it was like stepping into a pizza oven!  That heat just hit like a wall.  Awful!


----------



## ronk (Aug 6, 2020)

I swear these days the best place to meet people is on the temporary chair lift and around the mailboxes when we wait for the Postal Mail Delivery. We have a chair lift until the new elevator is installed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm not trying to meet anyone atm with this virus going around--it's far too contagious--even my Governor got it now.  I'm going to wait for a vaccine to come out and after I get it then I'll go out to my local restaurant/lounge.


----------



## LindaB (Aug 7, 2020)

dearimee said:


> I, too, have tried to find some social outlet, but since I'm pretty slow and lack a fun and positive personality it's hard to find places for uncool folks  I love good conversation, not small talk. A place to go hang out a couple hours would be great. What are people thinking? Maybe we need to post signs inviting neighbors of a certain age to come to our house to just hang out! Don't know if I'd have the courage to do that but it's a wonderful idea if I do say so.  . Where are you, Manate? Come on over!


That may really be a viable option after this virus subsides. If you even know a neighbor or two you can get the word out that you might want to get together for a barbeque pot luck, board games or card games or some backyard games like what we call "cornhole" in the Carolinas. Also check to see if you have an app called "Nextdoor " for your neighborhood and surrounding neighborhoods. You can post there to maybe start a book club or a progressive dinner or some other activities.  Our neighborhood started a Bunco group and a poker group. Sometimes you have to get the ball rolling yourself


----------



## RB-TX (Aug 7, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.


It is too bad you are not an early bird like so many seniors.  I have found in several communities that old men often meet at some convenient fast food place or comfortable restaurant and sit around and talk about a wide variety of subjects; maybe eat a bite of breakfast; and drink coffee. 
All these informal groups  I know about usually meet very early, like 5:00, to around 7:00.  All I know about welcome any all old timers.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2020)

I think that until we get a grip on this virus, in most places it is extremely difficult to meet new people and create new friendships.  everything is closed around here -- for instance, RB-TX's idea is good, except there isn't anywhere you can sit down and eat/drink coffee or whatever indoors, and even outdoors you have to stay at least 6 feet apart and people are very reluctant to even sit that close unless you share a home.  Everywhere, even churches, are under very strict restrictions about how many may come n and how far apart you must sit.  

It sure puts a crimp in a person's social life.  My social interaction right now is pretty much limited to hollering pleasantries at my neighbors.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Aug 11, 2020)

J-Kat said:


> You know I was just thinking yesterday how boring my days are.  I live alone, never married, no family in the area.  Less contact with friends after we all retired.  Sometimes I don't leave the house for days at a time.  One idea I thought about that would bring a little structure to my day was to join a gym.  My health insurance offers free membership at several local gyms and they have exercise classes for older folks called Silver Sneakers.  Might be a way to meet people of a similar age and, perhaps, get involved in a group afterwards for coffee, smoothies, lunch, etc.


I found that to be great!  I too have Silver Sneakers and joined a gym and loved the association with many other seniors.  Loved it.  Plus, they had birthdays,, holidays goodies and you are exercising.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 11, 2020)

check out the local senior centers and the public library, these places have events you can attend. our public library even offers free computer classes. American legion is a great idea... .  God bless you for your service!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 17, 2020)

HipGnosis said:


> I knew you had to be a wartime vet to join VFW, but I did not know that also applies to the American Legion.  I thought that was the main difference between them.  But those aren't the only veterans organizations, just the two biggest.  Patriot Guard Riders, as an example, take anyone, even non-vets and non-riders.


Interesting


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2020)

macgeek said:


> check out the local senior centers and the public library, these places have events you can attend. our public library even offers free computer classes. American legion is a great idea... .  God bless you for your service!


Library is not open here.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2020)

There is no fountain of youth, your elder years were preordained with just a touch of youth to set you free. Seek what you will to fill your cup with happiness for it is already within you.






GOD Bless


----------



## ronk (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes, it's a bit of a challenge when we can't gather together inside. But in the nice weather we can sit outside, by the entryway, with 6 ft distance between us. I try to do that whenever I'm expecting an Amazon delivery.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 17, 2020)

(removed-after consideration)


----------



## deesierra (Aug 18, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.


I am a loner and an introvert. Always have been but more so in my older years. A couple of years ago I moved to a rural area where, like you, my neighbors all have at least a couple of acres around them. And the folks here (a lot of retired but also young working families) keep to themselves. For a long time I felt like I should take advantage of the meals and bingo at the community center, just to try and keep myself socialized on some level. But of course COVID has shut all that down. My little community has its own Facebook page, and I have made some connections that way....by offering pet sitting services. It gets me out and about but doesn't put pressure on me to be a social creature. My point is......perhaps you are content alone? Nothing wrong with that. If you feel you would like to be looked in on now and then, most counties offer a free outreach program for seniors and the disabled.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My family lives in another state. When you retire, it's surprising how many of your friends are work related, and they tend to fall away.  Plus I'm disabled, I can't walk far at all. They do have Seniors programs here. They provide a nice meal and bingo. They are great programs, they are way to early for my meds to kick in. I don't need a meal, and hate bingo. I'm a vet, and I'm 71. A lot of those vet posts are closing as we vets pass on. The groups on MeetUp are 'strange'. I live in a community of 1.5 acre plots, and my neighbors work. So I don't know where to go to meet people.



In between my two (2) count them Two failed marriages I tried the internet dating sites, the main reason I bailed on that was more then half of the women were posting pictures of themselves when they were in their 30's and 40's (I was 52) but I guess they had no pictures of themselves like in the last 5 or 10 years so I started requesting that they'd take a picture of themselves holding a newspaper with the date on it. ( I know ladies I deserve a rolling pin upside my noggin for my paranoid sense of mistrust)  Well Photoshop turned that around on me too. I also found out some were actually wanted by the police, married (Honey your ring shadow is a little obvious) mentally unsound, sneak thieves, etc, etc, etc. I loved the ones who demanded I send them an E-copy of my drivers license so they could find out everything about me by some fly by night internet background check service  but when I asked them  to reciprocate 99% of them said absolutely  not and why I dare ask? Well because you could be a serial killer, etc, etc, etc. what I learned the hard way is to have absolutely no relationship with co-workers, obviously married (the ring shadow is an obvious clue) anybody within sight of my abode, any one who would't attend my church and 1 or 2 other things that were important to me. Well I pretty much forgot what I actually intended to post here was a laundry list of places to meet people you feel comfortable with. Anyway if anybody is wondering wants to know why I write so much babble on here is because I have very little to say. Anyway I'll be back with the list. Maybe I should be a writer. Ya think.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2020)

Excellent organizations to meet people while making a difference 

www.wheretoshoot.org

www.wheretoshoot.org/video-gallery

www.vfw.org

www.vfw.org/media-and-events/media-room/psas-and-videos

www.legion.org/legiontv/PLHMR9MmnivfP48Z1yEbOpOztS9GxYK

www.patriotguard.org






www.dogwalkers.com


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2020)

www.ready.gov/cert






www.redcross.org

https://www.youtube.com/user/AmRedCross

www.nnw.org






www.cgaux.org


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2020)

www.cap.gov

www.mealsonwheels.com

www.flyersrights.com

www.myaacusa.org

www.weather.gov/cle/CWOP

www.bgca.org

www.youth.gov/youth-topics/mentoring

www.scouting.org/about/contact-us/

www.girlscouts.org/


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2020)

www.americasboatingclub.org/

www.openadopt.org/

www.salvationarmyusa.org/usn/volunteer/

www.combatveteranstocareers.org/volunteer

www.volunteersinmedicine.org

www.weather.gov/SKYWARN

www.spotternetwork.org

www.oli.org/

www.allfaithsfoodbankorg/org

www.railpassengers.org/all-aboard/volunteer/positions/

I do hope this helped.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 7, 2020)

Odd, perhaps, but it is what I do...walmart-- has lots of older workers clerks etc been there for years know most by first name it is on their name tag anyway...a few kind cheery positive remarks will make you a friend of theirs pretty much guaranteed, so what? you say? they know stuff cause they chat with dozens of different people throughout the day. plus at the risk of perhaps a social mistake~ to make coffee date for day off etc.....need a need dr? haircut? covid info? etc...they know stuff......that I would like and need to know.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Fuzzybuddy:  I know what you're going through. It's the same with me.  Unfortunatly, There is NOTHING near me to meet people.  My two kids live thousands of miles away, and I really don't like the "friends" I've made! A few fat,old women! (They just gossip and complain)  During the pandemic, wish I had an extraordinary man around my age to communicate with online.(privately)  I'm COMPLETELY ALONE!  Haven't even heard a man's voice for months!
> Guess I'll just tough it out!  If you hear of a good site, let me know!  (Don't trust those sites)  Guess I DO NEED some interaction!


Oddly enough I suggested a vid chat one on one or more to this group some time back look for it if you like. it was resoundingly shot down -much to my dismay....strange folks online is my takeaway...craigslist taught me that- now I am an old know all opinionated very experienced in all matters of living. mostly the bad. but have survived.. my gmail is the same as my logon send my email I will send you a link to whereby it is quick easy click on it allow cam and mic at a time we agree and my old bald fat face will be there......in the midwest hon, been alone for 35 years. less a few obilgagtory overnighters- you can bet I am not around your age...if you speak Spanish even better


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 7, 2020)

normal is history I am afraid best make new normal...


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 7, 2020)

My local hardee's in the morning is filled with senior's. 

https://www.hardees.com/en


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 9, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> Odd, perhaps, but it is what I do...walmart-- has lots of older workers clerks etc been there for years know most by first name it is on their name tag anyway...a few kind cheery positive remarks will make you a friend of theirs pretty much guaranteed, so what? you say? they know stuff cause they chat with dozens of different people throughout the day. plus at the risk of perhaps a social mistake~ to make coffee date for day off etc.....need a need dr? haircut? covid info? etc...they know stuff......that I would like and need to know.


l go to the senior center, or church to meet people.


----------



## Jim W. (Nov 12, 2020)

If you know someone on a forum like this one who you know, like and get along with, see if they have a Facebook page. If not, or if you don't either, each of you create one, then use the Video Chat within the Private Message feature to chat with each other face to face. 

Or you could use Skype or some other video chat app.

It would be almost like being with them in person.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> If you know someone on a forum like this one who you know, like and get along with, see if they have a Facebook page. If not, or if you don't either, each of you create one, then use the Video Chat within the Private Message feature to chat with each other face to face.
> 
> Or you could use Skype or some other video chat app.
> 
> It would be almost like being with them in person.


Sounds like a good idea and maybe using Zoom might be nice.


----------

